# Boyds....



## Mr.James (Jan 26, 2011)

Took a few pics today..


----------



## Deejay (Jan 26, 2011)

Great pics mr boyd, how old are they?


----------



## Mr.James (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks Deejay

1 week - 4yrs old.


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Jan 27, 2011)

stunning dragons i cant wait untill i can get some oneday no room/money 1 of my fav dragons


----------



## bigi (Jan 27, 2011)

They are just awsome, still around the top of my list on things to get, no chance on a swap for some netteds i guess mr boyd


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 27, 2011)

thanks for sharing with us mate! these are the best!!!
Can't wait to get some one day


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jan 27, 2011)

Gorgoues! I've been meaning to get some Angle heads this year. 
Just need to see how I got for space haha.


----------



## Mr.James (Jan 27, 2011)

They are amazing dragons, like miniature dinosaurs!

Bigi - sorry mate no chance, I'm trying to cut back on mouths to feed...lol but I do love netteds!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jan 27, 2011)

Are you breeding any Hypsilurus spinipes or just boydii?


----------



## Mr.James (Jan 27, 2011)

Just the boydii


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 27, 2011)

What size enclosure would i need for an adult boyd? 
I know height is more important with this species??


----------



## Funkstaa (Jan 27, 2011)

Very spunky! The hatches r too cute I've got mine in an almost bare tank didn't know I could put that much in- will definitely have a play tomorrow : ) they look so big and healthy, I can't wait for mine to grow a bit so they are like yours ,any tricks for feeding?


----------



## bigi (Jan 27, 2011)

Mr.Boyd said:


> They are amazing dragons, like miniature dinosaurs!
> 
> Bigi - sorry mate no chance, I'm trying to cut back on mouths to feed...lol but I do love netteds!



no chance for me then, i was going to offer 6 for 2, thats definately too many mouths for you to feed, but reduces mine, hahaha


----------



## Mr.James (Jan 27, 2011)

Grogshla said:


> What size enclosure would i need for an adult boyd?
> I know height is more important with this species??



Depends on how much room you have, the bigger the better. For one or a pair of adults, 4ft High x 4ft long x 2ft deep.



bigi said:


> no chance for me then, i was going to offer 6 for 2, thats definately too many mouths for you to feed, but reduces mine, hahaha



hahaha..Definitely! I've got more and more cricket crunchers popping out ever few weeks!



Funkstaa said:


> Very spunky! The hatches r too cute I've got mine in an almost bare tank didn't know I could put that much in- will definitely have a play tomorrow : ) they look so big and healthy, I can't wait for mine to grow a bit so they are like yours ,any tricks for feeding?



You should be careful when first starting out breeding, when it comes to feeding hatchies the first two weeks are the most risky learning to catch there food, if using coco or palm peat. Compaction can occur. For this reason I find crickets the best source of food instead of tiny woodies. I have never had any kind of problems mine go straight from the incubator into a 2ft high x 2ft long x 2ft deep glass enclosure, with UV and heat, substrate, vines, fake plants and water bowl. Misted twice a day. They need lots of placed to hide on vines and plants. No tricks to feeding they all start feeding after a day or two out of the incubator.


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 27, 2011)

Whats the go with these, ive never read into them much though i do know they come from areas of quite thick rainforest, so do they need u.v? Also what kind of temps do you keep them at? Just curious.


----------



## Mr.James (Jan 27, 2011)

There is care information found on the Boyds Forest Dragon Information thread.

They do require UV but not alot, temps are alot lower than other dragons (23-28degrees ambient temp), no basking spot required.


----------



## Funkstaa (Jan 27, 2011)

They are eating well but I'm putting them into little tubs to feed as the stupid little woodies go everywhere will have to get my hands on some crickets! No substrate, too worried about impaction but spraying 2-3 times a day as it's hot here up north and I'm home so I can spoil them : p they are mega cute, I've loved the experience can't wait till they colour up like they're parents


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah sorry mate, just noticed the thread straight above this one haha. I must admit they're a nice looking dragon.


----------



## dexta (Jan 28, 2011)

pretty rad looking dragons. whats the prices for some of these


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 28, 2011)

What sort of food variety do you offer them? A mate of mine keeps them in an outdoor enclosure here and we have been watching them picking large ants, earth worms as they come out during and after rain, he also throws in hawk moths, bush cockroaches and katydids, they are certainly not "specialists" when it comes to prey.


----------



## scorps (Jan 28, 2011)

I have mine in a 3 foot high, 2 foot wide and deep enclosure, theres a trio in there but there only yearlings, will be upgrading there enclosure soon,

Watterat, mine are feed a staple diet of woodies, (have like a cat bowl thing, one side water one side fluon painted) which I fill with woodies everysecond day, they are also fed the occasional cricket as well as grasshoppers (we get heaps of green ones around my house) 

Mine are kept on coco peat but as previously said are fed out of a bowl, although I do forcep feed as well as throw large crickets in the enclosure for them to track down,

A great animal to keep imo, also pretty active. I dont have problem with humidity being in Cairns, they also get misted every second day (was more often when they where younger)

Ben


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jan 28, 2011)

nothing like boyds u can never tired of them


----------



## scorps (Jan 28, 2011)

Mr.Boyd said:


> There is care information found on the Boyds Forest Dragon Information thread.
> 
> They do require UV but not alot, temps are alot lower than other dragons (23-28degrees ambient temp), no basking spot required.




i just have a uv fluro, and dont heat the tank, just ambient room tempreture

Ben


----------



## Mr.James (Jan 28, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> What sort of food variety do you offer them? A mate of mine keeps them in an outdoor enclosure here and we have been watching them picking large ants, earth worms as they come out during and after rain, he also throws in hawk moths, bush cockroaches and katydids, they are certainly not "specialists" when it comes to prey.



They definately are not too fussy when it comes to live food, mine are usually feed on crickets as a staple, I did have them on woodies for along while but became a pain to breed them and feed them. For variety they are given treats of small snails, earthworms, grasshoppers, christmas beetles, mealworms, and some moths. Also a pinky mouse every now and then for conditioning females during breeding. Basically what ever is available at the time and non harmful from around the our place. Termites can be used but only hand fed. Some also take small peices of fruit.



dexta said:


> pretty rad looking dragons. whats the prices for some of these



They vary depending age and sex. 

Starting around $150-$200each for hatchlings (cheaper in bulk, refer to my for sale thread for hatchlings for more info)


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 28, 2011)

Mr.Boyd said:


> They definately are not too fussy when it comes to live food, mine are usually feed on crickets as a staple, I did have them on woodies for along while but became a pain to breed them and feed them. For variety they are given treats of small snails, earthworms, grasshoppers, christmas beetles, mealworms, and some moths. Also a pinky mouse every now and then for conditioning females during breeding. Basically what ever is available at the time and non harmful from around the our place. Termites can be used but only hand fed. Some also take small peices of fruit.



Good on you! That's the way to do it, variety enriches life. I used to look after a small colony at the Zoo, we had mercury-vapour light on every night outside the reptile house and collected and fed them most of the stuff we found there in the morning. They can get picky after while though.


----------



## Mr.James (Jan 28, 2011)

Hahaha..yeah the good old bug zappers come in handy! ;-)

It really does improve there health and colours I've noticed. One female ate a cicada the other day, I let roam free in the enclosure but didn't get much of a chance to explore...


----------



## Charlie09 (Jan 28, 2011)

Ive bought 2 hatchlings from Mr Boyd about 6 weeks ago and they were and still are in perfect health. They are starting to show some great colours, they are getting a lot lighter and the black lines are becoming more defined every day. I really do recommend his hatchlings if your are looking at joining the Boyd community. 

Just out of interest are any pics of the adults parents of mine?

Ive bought 2 hatchlings from Mr Boyd about 6 weeks ago and the were and still are in perfect health. They are starting to show some great colours, they are getting a lot lighter and the black lines are becoming more defined every day. I really do recommend his hatchlings if your are looking at joining the Boyd community. 

Are any of the pics of adults parents of mine?


----------



## nagini-baby (Jan 28, 2011)

is that my girl in the second pic??? they are all stunners!!


----------



## euphorion (Jan 28, 2011)

Definately on my 'to aquire' list  

fanstic animals mate!


----------



## Mr.James (Jan 29, 2011)

Charlie09 said:


> Ive bought 2 hatchlings from Mr Boyd about 6 weeks ago and they were and still are in perfect health. They are starting to show some great colours, they are getting a lot lighter and the black lines are becoming more defined every day. I really do recommend his hatchlings if your are looking at joining the Boyd community.
> 
> Just out of interest are any pics of the adults parents of mine?
> 
> ...



Hey Aaron, great to hear they are doing well and your happy with them, I'm positive they will all turn out to be some amazing dragons with plenty of colour! The parents of your two hatchlings are in the first and third photo.



nagini-baby said:


> is that my girl in the second pic??? they are all stunners!!



That's her! She has some really nice colours and stripes. (I'm not very good with the camera lol.)



shooshoo said:


> Definately on my 'to aquire' list
> 
> fanstic animals mate!



Thanks shooshoo!


----------



## dexta (Jan 30, 2011)

thanks bud


----------

